
Aaron Sorkin Wrote This Letter to His Daughter After the Election - ohjeez
http://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2016/11/aaron-sorkin-donald-trump-president-letter-daughter
======
Neliquat
Wow, what a shitty human. Why would you post your paranoid ramblings on vanity
fair? What does this add to HN? Get this hate mongering crap outta here. Sorry
your candidate lost, but calling people racist is just as ignorant.

------
pdog
_> The Dow futures dropped 7,000 points overnight._

Human sacrifice. Dogs and cats living together. Mass hysteria.

